

The narcissistic nature of being an entrepreneur - amichail
http://blog.quixoting.com/2009/02/the-narcissistic-nature-of-being-an-entrepreneur.html

======
messel
Quote "I've learned that if you are not self-focused to some extent, the 40 ft
wave will pick you up, drop you in the sand and drag you out to sea. OK,
that's a bit dramatic, but it can feel that way." I'd argue one's genuine
style and force of will to pursue their passions are anything but
narcissistic. Once a concept takes off, you can let go of the reigns and let
the greatest folks do the job. They'll be here long after your gone and still
plugging away with a vision you helped found.

If it's important enough, you'll make the sacrifice to build a lasting entity
dedicating to solving a problem or inefficiency. Just recognize the end of
yourself and the beginning of a larger community that forms the extent of a
business (or non-profit foundation) you start.

What else can inspire us to work so hard, but something aligned directly with
our passions and internal compass?

